# Shipping Personal Belongs from Australia to Spain



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm very new to this forum. I'll be moving to Barcelona from Australia in about 4 - 5 months time and I was hoping someone might know of a shipping company I can use to send my personal belongings, and how much it would cost and how long it would take by sea.

Obviously, I'm after the most cost effective way of moving my stuff from Sydney to Barcelona. I'm not too bothered about how long it takes, as long as they turn up before I retire.

Many thanks!


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

We have had stuff shipped from Australia via UPS and DHL. They can arrange for containers and part containers with full insurance. We didn't have any problems with either of them but it did take about 8 weeks overall and there was customs paperwork to deal with.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We moved our furniture and personal effects from England to the Canary Islands. The easiest way was to contact furniture removal firms in our area in England and get the information from them plus quotes. The furniture arrived, but it took 10 weeks, the agents at this end did all the customs forms etc.

Maybe you could do the same in Sydney, (I was there in Sydney, in 1961!!)


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We are moving from Hong Kong to Javea at the beginning of September, my husbands firm is paying for the removal, we know we will need a 40 foot container. We have had two companies round to see us, One of them is Crown removal company, they are world wide and have an office in Barcelona, so I am hoping his company choose to use them. Once your stuff arrives in Spain, it is reasuring to know they have an office there, and someone at the other end of the phone who is multi lingual.
I would google removal companies in Aus like Pickfords etc who have offices in Spain as well.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Happyexpat said:


> We have had stuff shipped from Australia via UPS and DHL. They can arrange for containers and part containers with full insurance. We didn't have any problems with either of them but it did take about 8 weeks overall and there was customs paperwork to deal with.



Thanks for the information guys! Looks like it's a bit expensive to ship everything over, so I guess I have to be pretty brutal in the culling process. Woe be me.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

very curious - what are the circumstances that make one want to move against the tide - australia to spain especially with the situation in spain now where expats atleast have an option to choose or not choose to move over . 

Asia looks better any day as an option , so shud be some other reason i guess


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ozthedream said:


> very curious - what are the circumstances that make one want to move against the tide - australia to spain especially with the situation in spain now where expats atleast have an option to choose or not choose to move over .
> 
> Asia looks better any day as an option , so shud be some other reason i guess


maybe the best reason in the world









http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/84022-cost-living-10-000-euros.html


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations and hoe all goes well well for you!


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Thanks  I really look forward to it. And really, if all turns to custard, there's always Australia to come back to.


----------

